# Air filtration advice



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I want to install air filtration in my shop but would like some opinions before I spend the money. My shop is 14.5'x44' so about 640 sqft. Would I be better off buying two cheaper units and hanging them at the ends of the shop or one better unit above my main work area? I've been looking on Amazon at:
JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Elect... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004R9LO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_2nWfwbVM9ZGNS
Or
Powermatic PM1200 1791330 Air Filtration System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00169Q74M/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_ZoWfwb6C48Z59
Or maybe two of something like this
WEN 3410 3-Speed Remote-Controlled Air Filtration System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LPD9BDI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_WpWfwbCHAMRQ2
Or is there a better option out there from somewhere else. Decent investment so any help would be greatly appreciated. I've been watching craigslist but no luck...
Thanks, Michael


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the Jet AFS1000 in my 15x30 and would consider it "adequate" for the size of my shop. Not undersized, but not far from it.

This is a tool that I would not upgrade to a Powermatic. It's just too simple and doesn't really need to take wear and tear like most tools. I'm not sure about the WEN, but if you break it down to a "cost per cfm", it does seem to be the most practical.

I'd recommend 2 JET's or 4 WENs for that size space.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you nick. I was beginning to think no one was going to respond. I was thinking one jet might not be enough but hate to spend the money on two. If I go that route I may get one now and one later...


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

michaelpugh said:


> Thank you nick. I was beginning to think no one was going to respond. I was thinking one jet might not be enough but hate to spend the money on two. If I go that route I may get one now and one later...


It's surprising how much dust tends to localize. If you put one right above your work area, it actually kind of catches it before it spreads, to an extent anyway. If you mostly saw/sand in one area and the other half is assembly/storage space, you may be happy with one anyway.

One thing you didn't mention was ceiling height. If you have tall ceilings, they'll affect efficiency and I'd get this thing dropped down to 8' if you can.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Wish my ceilings were higher and that's a future project but they are 8' currently.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Jet also*

My shop is about 900 sq ft and vaulted ceilings to about 10 ft. Honestly, I don't use it as much as I oughta, but it really moves so air on high speed. Honestly, I don't clean the filters as often as I oughta either, but it does a good job. I recommend it.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am looking to do the same with a long narrow shop like yours. I'm gonna build one from a furnace blower. When the weather gets colder I'm gonna mount it in the attic. The area that gets most of the work done at will have an intake vent with filters at ceiling height. I'm gonna run a duct line across the attic floor to the intake side of the blower. The outlet side of blower will blow down on the cleaner side of the shop and hopefully create an air flow circulation from clean side to dirty side of shop to help the dust get pushed to the intake vent. My shop has exactly 8 foot ceilings and I am 6' 2" so I don't have a lot of room to be hanging stuff without banging my head.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> My shop is about 900 sq ft and vaulted ceilings to about 10 ft. Honestly, I don't use it as much as I oughta, but it really moves so air on high speed. Honestly, I don't clean the filters as often as I oughta either, but it does a good job. I recommend it.



Which one do you have?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this one*



michaelpugh said:


> Which one do you have?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004R9LO?ref_=cm_sw_r_awd_2nWfwbVM9ZGNS&tag=vglnk-c37-20


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I ended up getting this guy







It was on sale for $350. Has a 1/3hp motor which was the biggest one I found in this price range. So far I love it. I've had it hanging in the shop for a few weeks and it has made a world of difference. I wish it was quieter but I don't think it is noisy for the amount of air it is moving its just loud compared to not having it on  
I hooked up my little blowing attachment to my compressor the other day and blew all the dust off my tools, workbench etc and that thing sucked it all out of the air. The outside filter is a mess already but hopefully if I use it every time I'm in the shop I won't have a bad build up like that again. We'll see.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

A quick search of the forum turns up some good threads. Here is one of them:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-warehouse-105729/#post1088353

Eric


----------

